# General > Biodiversity >  Cuckoo

## davem

We've got a cuckoo in the garden, not heard one for ages or memory is failing seriously.

----------


## badger

I've been hearing one lately although sadly not in my garden.  So nice as also not heard one for ages and now they're on the Red list.  What is spring without the cuckoo?

----------


## Kenn

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/springwat..._a_cuckoo.html


Hers's hoping you will log into the above and report it.
I've not heard a cuckoo for about 5 years.

----------


## davem

Done and done - thanks for the link.

----------


## sprint95m

I have heard a cuckoo calling in the trees surrounding Sackville House at Hastigrow (its on the S bend just past the Seater Dump road, as you head from Bower towards Wick), each morning I have cycled that way this month (three times I think).
Also on one occasion early this month I heard a cuckoo calling at the edge of Bilbster Forest where it meets Taroul Moss.

----------


## sprint95m

Three cuckoos today.
In addition to the two cuckoos I mentioned, this morning I heard another three, all close together. They were located, all in trees, at Ruther House, (Watten), beside Ruther Quarry and North Watten Farm. 
Usually the little hill at Ruther catches the wind making it difficult to hear things whilst cycling, but today it was absolutely still. Indeed Loch watten was the proverbial mill pond.

----------


## misty woman

we heard a cuckoo today up beside loch yarrows,think this is the first time that i have heard a cuckoo,i did-not see it though not sure what they look like!

----------


## astroman

Heard one in Dunnet Forest today.

----------


## Scunner

do cuckoos get tax relief on their second homes, and can they claim expenses?

----------


## majic

In my last place in dunbeath i had a cuckoo that can back every year, i took pics of it,it was in the trees in my field (there was only five trees) if i can find them i will post them on here, also where i am now in roster there is also a cuckoo it sound like it is in the forest at the edge of my land (i think it must have moved with us)   :Smile:  I do like to here them.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

There is a Cuckoo here on the Hill of Forss, I have heard him a lot over the last week to ten days. The other night he/she was calling for about 15 mins or more - and that was after 22.45!

----------


## ellimac

> There is a Cuckoo here on the Hill of Forss, I have heard him a lot over the last week to ten days. The other night he/she was calling for about 15 mins or more - and that was after 22.45!


Hi

We have a cuckoo out at Bower and we hear it in the morning first thing and then we hear it again at night and it cuckcoo's for ages, its lovely hearing it, I'm well delighted that its here....

----------


## porshiepoo

Funny. We heard 2 last evening so I went out to see if I could see them. 2 flew up from the ground over at the trees.
Stupid thing was both of them landed on my pergola at the veg plot and I just thought they were funny looking Doves  ::  It wasn't until hubby heard the call a couple of hours later and I checked on the net that I realised what the "funny looking doves" were.

Hope we hear em again soon.

----------


## Skifter

There seems to be plenty of Cuckoo's about this year. I have heard ones in Camster Forest, Blingery Forest and in the trees at North Watten.

----------


## skinnydog

Yes, we have one here too, I heard it the other morning and had to listen carefully just to make sure I wasn't hearing things as that is the first time I have ever heard one up hear.  They make such a lovely noise.

----------


## cazmanian_minx

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/springwat..._a_cuckoo.html
> 
> 
> Hers's hoping you will log into the above and report it.
> I've not heard a cuckoo for about 5 years.


Springwatch announced last night that that particular blog has become the most commented on *ever* on the BBC!  At the time of broadcast, they had over 11,000 comments and more were still coming in at the rate of about 1 a minute.

Proud to say that I'm on the first page at #461 (naturalscotland)  :Wink:

----------


## Skifter

Today I saw a cuckoo for the first time, having heard them for many years. It flew out from a small planting in Dunbeath cuckooing away. It had hardly broken cover before it was mobbed by some small birds.

----------


## oldchemist

Heard one in trees just south of Watten a couple of days ago - can't remember the last time I heard one.

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

We have a cuckoo in the trees across from Sarclet Loch. Its great to sit in the morning and listen to it.  :Smile:

----------

